# Esquema de generador de 4-20ma / 0-10Vdc



## THELEM (Ene 6, 2006)

Hola que tal, alguien tendra un esquema para armar un generador de señales de 4-20ma y 0-10vdc, estos son ideales para instrumentacion y calibracion de equipos..


Se agradece cualquier ayuda

saludos

thelem


----------



## Ariel M (Jun 5, 2006)

Pudiste conseguir algun esquema, yo tambien necesito armar. Necesito probar un actuador que trabaja con lazo 4-20mA
si sabes donde hay te lo agradeceré.


----------



## THELEM (Jun 5, 2006)

ENCONTRE UN ARCHIVO DE UN XTR-110 DE TEXAS INSTRUMENTS, SI ESTAS EN CHILE VICTRONICS LO TIENE, PERO SOLO DE IMPORTACION., SI LO COMPRAS DEBES AGUANTARTE LAS 2 SEMANAS. YO YA LO HICE..

SALUDOS

THELEM


----------



## angelandres77 (Mar 17, 2007)

Hola.. me podrian regalar el esquema del XTR-110.. te lo agradeceria..

chaooo


----------



## Jorgemislata (Nov 7, 2010)

Hola señores, es mi primer mensaje en el foro despues de llevar meses como invitado ojeando todos vuestros mensajes y me parece una pasada este foro.
Ahi va mi problema, me han mandado un ejercicio de diseño para clase de un AO atraves de un protocolo 4 20 mA para ello e de utilizar un AO que le entre dicha corriente por las patas + y - de tal forma que a la  salida del AO nos entregue una tension de 0 a 10 V para digitalizarlo con un convertidor, aqui les dejo un dibujo del esquema
http://yfrog.com/ghproblemaclasej.

Mi duda viene a la hora de diseñar la E necesaria y la Rf para que se cumpla lo mencionado anteriormente, como debo trabajar?? añadiendo una fuente de tension variable con una Resistencia que aga a modo de fuente de intensidad para simular Ie?? ya que la ganancia del sistema con lo que e aprendido seria la R de la rama realimentadora dividido entre la otra R , aunque si suponemos Vx y Rf de la otra rama no se... la verdad que tengo un cacao impresionante a ver si alguno de vosotros me hecha un cablecete jaajajaja. Bueno un saludo y gracias adelantadas.

PD tambien e de diseñar el circuito en cuadripolo, y como hay fuentes de tension y 1 corriente por hay no sabria hacerlo tampoco.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 7, 2010)

Sabiendo que en esta configuración Vout=I*Rf, lo primero es determinar Rf. Para eso, tenemos los datos suficiente que son estos:
2Rf * 0.004 = 10+(2Rf * 0.02)
Puse 10 porque es la diferencia neta que necesitamos en Vout.
Si despejamos y sacamos las cuentas, 2Rf=625 Ohms
Luego queda calcular E. Como para ambos casos es lo mismo (4 o 20 mA) tomo p.ej. 625*0.02=12.5, entonces, E deberá ser de -2.5. No necesitás simular, solo calcular :;


----------



## Jorgemislata (Nov 7, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:
			
		

> Sabiendo que en esta configuración Vout=I*Rf, lo primero es determinar Rf. Para eso, tenemos los datos suficiente que son estos:
> 2Rf * 0.004 = 10+(2Rf * 0.02)
> Puse 10 porque es la diferencia neta que necesitamos en Vout.
> Si despejamos y sacamos las cuentas, 2Rf=625 Ohms
> Luego queda calcular E. Como para ambos casos es lo mismo (4 o 20 mA) tomo p.ej. 625*0.02=12.5, entonces, E deberá ser de -2.5. No necesitás simular, solo calcular :;




Lo primero gracias por responder y por ser tan claro, pero aun ahi unas cosas que no comprendo,
como empiezo a analizar el sistema realmente?? por la rama que sale Ie (la rama del -) no hay ninguna impedancia no?? como calculo los divisores de tension en este caso?? milner o algo asi?? al aver falta de resistencias a la entrada inversora no se como que no me queda claro, la segunda parte la e entendido a la perfeccion. Muchas gracias


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 7, 2010)

Te lo cuento tal como lo entiendo, ya que no soy un letrado en esto, solo un simple aficionado, así que es probable que mi explicación diste de la realidad 
En el esquema que subo se puede apreciar un poco mejor. Si imaginás que I1 no está, sería como un seguidor de tensión y como Vin en la pata no inversora es 0 volts, la salida serían 0 volts.
Ahora, al circular corriente por I1 esta situación cambia ya que cae la tensión en la entrada inversora. Al pasar esto, Vout se incrementa, y hasta que punto? Justo hasta que Iout sea igual a I1, en donde se re establece el "equilibrio". O sea, el análisis se basa en que la corriente de salida es igual a la corriente de entrada en esta configuración. Y la tensión que es la que necesitamos para que circule la misma corriente, va a depender de R1 en forma directamente proporcional, solo por la ley de Ohm.
Espero haber aclarado y no obscurecido 

PD: en tu circuito, da lo mismo si la Rf de realimentación vale 0 y la otra 625  y viceversa o si una es de 100 y la otra de 525, ya que lo único que importa es la corriente que circula.


----------



## Jorgemislata (Nov 7, 2010)

si me as aclarado muchisimo pero no me acaba de quedar clara una cosa, porque no depende la Rf de la Ve que tenemos en la entrada no inversora?? no acabo de ver claro cuanta tension hay en la entrada no inversora es decir la que hay en la inversora. Como puedo calcular la tension ai? -Ve+I*RF¿? gracias..


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 8, 2010)

Si entendí bien la pregunta, es por el hecho de que el generador de corriente (que viene del sensor) deja pasar 20 mA (por ejemplo), y la Rf (esté distribuida como esté), la tensión que va a haber entre la entrada + y la - es la misma, ya que V=I*R, R no cambia y I es constante.


----------



## Jorgemislata (Nov 9, 2010)

Revisando tu primer mensaje porque tengo un lio del copon me dado cuenta que de la forma en que lo haces la Rf nos da negativa :S a acabado conmigo esto jaajajaj es broma  pero realmente no tiene dimensiones esa formula o porque queda negativo ? gracias.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 9, 2010)

Perdón!!!!!!!!!! se me chispoteó, la fórmula es así: 10+(2Rf * 0.004) = 2Rf * 0.02 sorry


----------



## ecotronico (Nov 9, 2010)

Hola a todos!

aquí hay un tema similar:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f12/conversor-4-20ma-0-5vdc-1531/#post12960


----------



## ceric (Ago 23, 2011)

Hola como dice el titulo del tema me gustaria construir fuente de voltaje variable y de corriente variable
El uso que le dare a esta tarjeta entrenadora es crear señales analogicas de 
0 a 10 V
0 a 20 mA
4 a 20 mA
estos valores son normalmente entregados por sensores analogicos con una entrada de voltaje de 24V
tengo algo de nocion de como hacerla pero acepto ideas y propuestas.

Espero me ayuden.


----------



## duile (Ago 23, 2011)

disculpen por repetir este diagrama... pero te puede ayudar


----------



## tinchusbest (Ago 24, 2011)

duile dijo:


> disculpen por repetir este diagrama... pero te puede ayudar



y si agregamos una con un lm317 de regulador de voltaje y siguiente un regulador lm317 como regulador de corriente


----------



## ceric (Ago 27, 2011)

muchisimas gracias estoy tomando partes de varios esquemas para armar el mio, lo publicare cuando este terminado y en funcionamiento gracias


----------

